
AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile, and Verizon to Launch ID Verification System` - lkrubner
https://venturebeat.com/2018/03/01/att-sprint-t-mobile-and-verizon-to-launch-id-verification-system-by-years-end/
======
lkrubner
I almost posted this as an "Ask HN". I need to find a way make calls over the
cellular networks of the major USA carriers. That is, I need to exactly
simulate sending a request through their network to a website. I've been
looking, but I've been unable to find information about what these companies
offer, in terms of testing sandboxes. Does anyone know what these companies
offer?

